# Misunderstanding



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Young lady walks into a supermarket and on her way round she sees the
bloke who had his wicked way with her the previous evening, after they
had met in a pub.

He was stacking washing powder boxes onto the shelves.

"You lying toad" she yells" last night you told me you were a stunt
pilot"

"No" he says " I told you I was a member of the ariel display team.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: That was Bold..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha ha ha. Yes nice one. That raised a chuckle :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: quick reply must have come to him in a "flash"


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh mo god! :roll:


----------

